# [SOLVED] What is Odyssey Client



## saltydog909 (Dec 20, 2006)

When I started up my laptop this AM, Something called Odyssey Client automatically trys ( and fails) to start up. I cannot get out of it.
Error popup says "1. The InstallScript engine on this machine is older than 
than the version required to run this setup. If available, please install the latest version of ISScript.msi, or contact your support personnel for further assistance". I press OK and cancel, but it keeps coming back. 
Can't get around it and the remaining parts of the startup do not take place. Can not get IE to start, even when hardwired. Looked a event log and looks like my daughter tried to do something last nite.
What is Odyssey Client and do I need it ? I just have a simple laptop at home using a linksys wireless router.
You guys have been a great help to me in the past, hope you can help me out with this one. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: What is Odyssey Client*

http://www.funk.com.au/funk/display.asp?cid=86


----------



## saltydog909 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What is Odyssey Client*

OK, read it, but do I need it ? I have no recollection of using this in the past. Can I just uninstall it or perform a restore. Have had this laptop for 3 or 4 years.
Just worried that if I do, I will screw things up. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: What is Odyssey Client*

I can't imagine why you'd need it if you don't use it. I sure don't have it on any of my machines, and they all work just fine. :grin:


----------



## saltydog909 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What is Odyssey Client*

Do you or anybody use a linksys wireless router (BEFW11S4) that does not use this wierd Odyssey Client thing ? When I disable all my startup items in msconfig, the problem goes away, but when I turn on JUST wireless-g notebook adaptor, then the problem comes back.


----------



## saltydog909 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What is Odyssey Client*

by the way, new info, my daughter got a blue screen at startup last nite, about something about check drives, drivers, ift did something and that is when the problem started.


----------



## saltydog909 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: What is Odyssey Client*

You can close/delete this post, problems seem to be caused by MS disk check or corrupt disk. 
Thanks.


----------



## skramer1220 (Apr 5, 2009)

saltydog909 said:


> When I started up my laptop this AM, Something called Odyssey Client automatically trys ( and fails) to start up. I cannot get out of it.
> Error popup says "1. The InstallScript engine on this machine is older than
> than the version required to run this setup. If available, please install the latest version of ISScript.msi, or contact your support personnel for further assistance". I press OK and cancel, but it keeps coming back.
> Can't get around it and the remaining parts of the startup do not take place. Can not get IE to start, even when hardwired. Looked a event log and looks like my daughter tried to do something last nite.
> ...


----------



## skramer1220 (Apr 5, 2009)

So, how DID you get rid of it??? I don't want it either and when I click on delete programs, there isn't an option to delete it.... it is sooooooooooo annoying!!!!!


----------

